# People Who Are on Cell Phones or Laptops During Meetings



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

This is one of my main annoyances and I made a video on it. 






What do you guys think about people not fully paying attention in a meeting? It seems like they become more inefficient because stuff is constantly repeated and nobody is paying attention.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

If I am on a laptop during a meeting, it is because I am taking the minutes and prefer to type so that I'm not constantly interrupting the meeting by falling behind because of my writing speed. If I'm on the phone, texting, it's because of family crises, which have seemed to have been almost nonstop since early January. Thinking that everyone (human and feline) is OK now but stuff happens that can't be controlled.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Garden Gnome said:


> If I am on a laptop during a meeting, it is because I am taking the minutes and prefer to type so that I'm not constantly interrupting the meeting by falling behind because of my writing speed. If I'm on the phone, texting, it's because of family crises, which have seemed to have been almost nonstop since early January. Thinking that everyone (human and feline) is OK now but stuff happens that can't be controlled.


I mean I understand emergency things. I've been in meetings where the meeting presenter has their screen up and has their email opened because they were looking for an email with some info relevant to the meeting and someone else in the meeting sends an unrelated email to that person (probably as a CC) right in the meeting and everyone can see the notification on the screen. It's clear a lot of people don't pay attention and that's why meetings are so inefficient.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Oh, OK. I get it. Yes, when people are sending random emails or are playing with their phones during meetings, the result is a chaotic meeting, in which nothing gets done. It feels like a complete waste of time. Ugh.



PowerShell said:


> I mean I understand emergency things. I've been in meetings where the meeting presenter has their screen up and has their email opened because they were looking for an email with some info relevant to the meeting and someone else in the meeting sends an unrelated email to that person (probably as a CC) right in the meeting and everyone can see the notification on the screen. It's clear a lot of people don't pay attention and that's why meetings are so inefficient.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Garden Gnome said:


> Oh, OK. I get it. Yes, when people are sending random emails or are playing with their phones during meetings, the result is a chaotic meeting, in which nothing gets done. It feels like a complete waste of time. Ugh.


It doesn't just feel like a waste of time, it really is.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Ugh. Yes, so true.



PowerShell said:


> It doesn't just feel like a waste of time, it really is.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Laptops are one thing, because we can take notes and schedule things off of meetings. Cell phones feel like blatent disrespect (in case of emergency of course).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on it - on one hand, yes, it can be disrespectful and distracting; on the other, IMO meetings are more often inefficient because they are poorly structured than because of what people are doing during the meeting. 

I agree the main solution is that meetings should be as concise as possible, _with the right people_. I really think the main issue is typically not having the right people present - so often it is too many, and the key players, because they are key, may duck out last minute. Then it becomes a waste of time.

I also very much value my boss' habit of holding short, weekly small department meetings, where we all touch base with each other and bring up anything we each desire. It can be frustrating to have that "stolen" time when we are all so pressed for time but I have never felt like it is a waste. It is always valuable and refreshing and it allows us a chance to realize how we can streamline processes.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I can tolerate it if It's for a good reason. Some people use laptops to take notes. That's fine. But answering unimportant texts or playing games is just disrespectful to me.

It bothers me even outside the work force too, as my love language is quality time.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

There are situations where a laptop is fine (eg following a presentation or taking notes). However, I agree that if someone is using their laptop or phone for something other than what's relevant to the meeting, then it is somewhat unprofessional.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm generally of the opinion that if the meeting lasts long enough that people have time to pull out their phones and look through them, it's already an inefficient meeting.

Unrelated, but I am often required to attend meetings that have very little relevancy to me. Less than 5% of whatever is presented is relevant to my work. I actively dick around on my phone during these meetings. But I also openly express my distaste for the meetings in general. Since I'm not slowing the meeting down (if I could make them go faster by not being on my device, I would), I don't have an issue with it. I suppose if it bothers someone else enough they'll speak up, but no one does.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I don't have issues with laptops, because people may have time sensitive tasks they need to complete and have meetings all day. I have an issue with phones though. I bet my ass you're not audibly laughing because you had to email a spreadsheet on your iPhone.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Fire 'em. They don't appreciate their job-which they are not entitled to.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> This is one of my main annoyances and I made a video on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think its sometimes necessary, especially for Service Delivery Managers. Lets say there is a P1 or P2 issue, and a client wants/needs to speak to a Service Delivery Manager. If they do not answer the phone because they are in a meeting, then they may lose that client.

Also in regards to laptops, I have been on training courses before but had to be logged in to get on with some of the BAU work as well. 

It aint ideal but sometimes work needs doing, and being in a meeting isn't a valid excuse to ignore it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Reality Check said:


> I actually think its sometimes necessary, especially for Service Delivery Managers. Lets say there is a P1 or P2 issue, and a client wants/needs to speak to a Service Delivery Manager. If they do not answer the phone because they are in a meeting, then they may lose that client.
> 
> Also in regards to laptops, I have been on training courses before but had to be logged in to get on with some of the BAU work as well.
> 
> It aint ideal but sometimes work needs doing, and being in a meeting isn't a valid excuse to ignore it.


There's always exceptions to the rule and a call where they walk out is more acceptable than sitting there and just being glued to a screen.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

passive aggressive

It is ignorant and rude

you need boundaries regarding phones, laptops. 

I get everyone to switch of all personal items while in the meeting. They can take notes if they wish, with pen and paper.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Doing minutes with pen and paper is inefficient. You need to let the secretary use a computer for taking minutes because... well... hardly anyone does shorthand now.



master of time and space said:


> passive aggressive
> 
> It is ignorant and rude
> 
> ...


----------

